# U17 WNT Camp



## Yousername (Feb 4, 2021)

Call-ups for the U.S. U17 WNT Camp | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
					

After a lengthy delay, the U.S. Youth National Teams might be getting back into action with the U17 WNT getting the first chance to hold a camp this week. TDS highlights some of the announced call-ups so far.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 4, 2021)

Interesting - what is the point of a virtual camp?  I guess it isn't a requirement that you perform at the YNT to get call-ups so this may be nothing new.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 4, 2021)

Don't hate until you try it 

Have no idea what they have in store, hopefully not from your backyard pitch... ours looks a little raggedy after the weather & wear


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 5, 2021)

Is the list tilted towards regions of the country that have been able to play?  

But think I saw an LA Surf player on the list - maybe she’s a repeat call up?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 5, 2021)

Aikey is a repeat call up but isn’t in Colorado.  She was at Earthquakes and now plays with MVLA in NorCal.  Makes me question the accuracy of this.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 5, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Is the list tilted towards regions of the country that have been able to play?
> 
> But think I saw an LA Surf player on the list - maybe she’s a repeat call up?


Most of the players I recognize are repeats.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 5, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Is the list tilted towards regions of the country that have been able to play?
> 
> But think I saw an LA Surf player on the list - maybe she’s a repeat call up?


Kind of looks like a cluster-fuck to me.  Isn’t the u17 world cup suppose to happen in approximately 8-9 months in India?  How are they going to narrow this list down to a core group of players so that they will be prepared for India?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 5, 2021)

There are 140 players invited. The 60 that were already in the U15 pool, plus 80 new ones. The 80 are not necessarily tilted to regions that could play. They also include girls that did well in previous NTC’s.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 5, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Kind of looks like a cluster-fuck to me.  Isn’t the u17 world cup suppose to happen in approximately 8-9 months in India?  How are they going to narrow this list down to a core group of players so that they will be prepared for India?


They have a core group from the U15 pool last year and several players in this age group have played up to the previous U17 pool. The U15 March 2020 camp was narrowed to 36 players from the previous 60 in Oct 2019. They have made it a goal since last year to evaluate a larger group of girls (the U14 mini camps were significantly expanded in size last year and the initial training pools were bigger at 60 players per age group) and have continued to evaluate via video. I’m sure they figured that since they were restricted to zoom for now, that would allow them to share info with an even larger group.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 5, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Kind of looks like a cluster-fuck to me.  Isn’t the u17 world cup suppose to happen in approximately 8-9 months in India?  How are they going to narrow this list down to a core group of players so that they will be prepared for India?


I heard October of 2022, but I don't say that with great confidence.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Aikey is a repeat call up but isn’t in Colorado.  She was at Earthquakes and now plays with MVLA in NorCal.  Makes me question the accuracy of this.


I have always questioned the "reporting" of TDS, the few that I have read have had goal scorers incorrect and some players for wrong teams or previous teams. The use of the word "unsurprisingly" with 1 player (it is unsurprising that she would be included) makes it curious did a person with some association with that club write the article .
This also isn't a complete list of girls invited.


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Congrats to all the talented DDs that made the list!!!


----------



## Colorado Papa (Feb 5, 2021)

Heard that Jasmine Aikey is training and playing with the Real Colorado 05s.


----------



## crush (Feb 5, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I have always questioned the "reporting" of TDS, the few that I have read have had goal scorers incorrect and some players for wrong teams or previous teams. The use of the word "unsurprisingly" with 1 player (it is unsurprising that she would be included) makes it curious did a person with some association with that club write the article .
> This also isn't a complete list of girls invited.


Oh, dont get me started on those articles.  I have some classics I saved from a few years ago


----------



## Anon9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> Heard that Jasmine Aikey is training and playing with the Real Colorado 05s.


Might be due to covid. A lot of California parents have moved temporarily to areas where soccer is happening.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Feb 5, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Might be due to covid. A lot of California parents have moved temporarily to areas where soccer is happening.


Yep -- Know of AZ, TX and FL and now I guess CO. Don't know if any will try and move back once CA opens up again (Ha!)


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 5, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> Heard that Jasmine Aikey is training and playing with the Real Colorado 05s.


That’s interesting.  She was from the San Francisco area.  I wonder if the family moved.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> That’s interesting.  She was from the San Francisco area.  I wonder if the family moved.


Maybe she has family there.  I know several people in the Bay Area that have ties to the area through Peterson AFB and Fort Carson.  IDK, just speculating.


----------



## Colorado Papa (Feb 5, 2021)

It looks like TDS got it right based on the ECNL roster.






						Total Global Sports
					






					public.totalglobalsports.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 7, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Yep -- Know of AZ, TX and FL and now I guess CO. Don't know if any will try and move back once CA opens up again (Ha!)


----------



## STX (Feb 8, 2021)

I hear the same thing - Zoom YNT Camp - may be coming later this spring for other age groups, even the '07s.


----------



## msoccerm (Feb 9, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Kind of looks like a cluster-fuck to me.  Isn’t the u17 world cup suppose to happen in approximately 8-9 months in India?  How are they going to narrow this list down to a core group of players so that they will be prepared for India?


I thought I read that last year's U17 and U20 World Cups were completely cancelled. Same countries are going to host the tournaments next year. Or at least Costa Rica is hosting the U20's.

They be preparing for the qualifiers which I guess will probably happen towards the end of the year.


----------



## STX (Feb 9, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Kind of looks like a cluster-fuck to me.  Isn’t the u17 world cup suppose to happen in approximately 8-9 months in India?  How are they going to narrow this list down to a core group of players so that they will be prepared for India?


The 2020 (which was eventually moved to 2021) U17 world cup was cancelled. This cycle of players (primarily '05s) are preparing for the 2022 event.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 9, 2021)

U17 Qualification Jan 2022.
U17 WC Feb 2022 in India.
Hoping the schedule sticks this time!








						FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup India 2022™
					

FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup India 2022™




					www.fifa.com


----------



## MacDre (Mar 6, 2021)

Mexico has called their U-15’s up for a two week camp beginning Monday March 8, 2021.  A few of my daughters friends left Tijuana headed to Mexico City this morning.

Any word on upcoming programming for US YNT’s?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Mar 6, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Mexico has called their U-15’s up for a two week camp beginning Monday March 8, 2021.  A few of my daughters friends left Tijuana headed to Mexico City this morning.
> 
> Any word on upcoming programming for US YNT’s?


In addition to virtual camps that got underway last month, there are 8 regional identification camps scheduled for 2021 starting with Dallas in March. That’s all that’s been announced so far. Not sure when training camps will restart.


----------



## sdb (Mar 6, 2021)

The Dallas event is this month and Top Drawer published the list for 05 girls.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 6, 2021)

sdb said:


> The Dallas event is this month and Top Drawer published the list for 05 girls.











						YNT Regional ID Dallas 2005 Roster | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
					

The first YNT Regional Identification Center is scheduled to take place later this month in Dallas. Check out the roster for the U.S. Youth National Team scouting event.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## STX (Mar 8, 2021)

Good to see the U17s in action.  Any word if the U15 camps will kick off soon?


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 9, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> YNT Regional ID Dallas 2005 Roster | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
> 
> 
> The first YNT Regional Identification Center is scheduled to take place later this month in Dallas. Check out the roster for the U.S. Youth National Team scouting event.
> ...


In Top Drawer Soccer article:

_"The YNT Regional ID Centers for 2021 are kicking off soon. TopDrawerSoccer learned this week that there will be a camp for the 2005 age group in Dallas, Texas on March 24th. There were 28 players called into the Identification Center event. 

FC Dallas leads the way with six players called into the Identification Center. Solar SC and DKSC each had four players called into the ID Center. Classics Elite and Sting Dallas both had three players included in the roster. *In total, 25 of the 28 players invited come from the ECNL.* The other three players play for Girls Academy League Clubs (two from Lonestar, one from Houston Dash). 

*The Identification Center Camps were a point of contention during the U.S. Soccer Annual Governors Meeting last week**. *The Athletic’s Meg Linehan reported that would be nine camps on the women’s side of the Federation during 2021. It appears that this upcoming camp in Dallas will be the first of the year. Denver, San Jose, Los Angeles, Indianapolis, New York/New Jersey, South Carolina, and Tampa are other locations for YNT Regional ID Centers on the women’s side. "_

So overnight all the best players now are from ECNL clubs?  Just last year all the best players were in the DA.  So are they trying to say that all those DA clubs became ECNL or all the best players left those clubs and joined an ECNL club?  Or was it all just a bunch of crap when the only players that got called up over the past couple of years were primarily in the DA?  how the tide shifts so quickly and no one at US Soccer is embarrassed about any of this?  

Also, wondering why the ID Center camps were a point of contention?  That is curious


----------



## Airborn (Mar 9, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> _FC Dallas leads the way with six players called into the Identification Center. Solar SC and DKSC each had four players called into the ID Center. _
> 
> So overnight all the best players now are from ECNL clubs?  Just last year all the best players were in the DA.  So are they trying to say that all those DA clubs became ECNL or all the best players left those clubs and joined an ECNL club?  Or was it all just a bunch of crap when the only players that got called up over the past couple of years were primarily in the DA?  how the tide shifts so quickly and no one at US Soccer is embarrassed about any of this?


FC Dallas and Solar top teams were in the DA last year.  That's 10 of the players right there, assuming they were at the same club last year.  So yes, many of those DA clubs became ECNL and yes, some good players left former DA clubs and joined ECNL clubs.  What's surprising about that?


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 9, 2021)

ECNL vs GA player ratio hard to deny / ignore as the dad of a GA player


----------



## happy9 (Mar 9, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> ECNL vs GA player ratio hard to deny / ignore as the dad of a GA player


I think it's only natural this year, especially in TX where ECNL teams outnumber GA teams by 6.  Out of the 4 GA teams, Lonestar and Houston Dash are the only ones that have likely had YNT exposure.  The other two clubs have to showcase their talent. They will be looked at, just not now. The U17s have a hard date next year.  They have to look at known talent now. 

There will be a shift for sure overall -   If YNT is a goal, your player hasn't been looked at in the past and your club doesn't have a historical relationship with the YNT crowd, then maybe their is a concern.  I wouldn't base my decision to leave a club/league for another based on YNT status.  It's a lofty goal to achieve.  I've seen players leave their home state to play on a club with historical selections and it backfire.


----------



## STX (Mar 9, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I think it's only natural this year, especially in TX where ECNL teams outnumber GA teams by 6.  Out of the 4 GA teams, Lonestar and Houston Dash are the only ones that have likely had YNT exposure.  The other two clubs have to showcase their talent. They will be looked at, just not now. The U17s have a hard date next year.  They have to look at known talent now.
> 
> There will be a shift for sure overall -   If YNT is a goal, your player hasn't been looked at in the past and your club doesn't have a historical relationship with the YNT crowd, then maybe their is a concern.  I wouldn't base my decision to leave a club/league for another based on YNT status.  It's a lofty goal to achieve.  I've seen players leave their home state to play on a club with historical selections and it backfire.


Yep. 25/28 may be current ECNL players, but at least 17 of the girls selected this time around (that I know of) are ex-DA players.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Mar 9, 2021)

This is taken from the 2021 AGM report which is public. The projections suggest that GNT action this year is going to be U17 and U20. Presumably, as they suggested last year, they’re prioritizing the age groups entering competition (U17 and U20 WWC in 2022).


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 10, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> This is taken from the 2021 AGM report which is public. The projections suggest that GNT action this year is going to be U17 and U20. Presumably, as they suggested last year, they’re prioritizing the age groups entering competition (U17 and U20 WWC in 2022).


That is what the other ages groups have been told.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 10, 2021)

STX said:


> Yep. 25/28 may be current ECNL players, but at least 17 of the girls selected this time around (that I know of) are ex-DA players.


And I bet all of them were ex-ECNL players or were headed to ECNL when old enough before the DA existed.  My point is the GDA was a tremendous disaster, caused a disruption in the soccer world and many are still pulling up the DA as something to be impressed by.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 10, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> And I bet all of them were ex-ECNL players or were headed to ECNL when old enough before the DA existed.  My point is the GDA was a tremendous disaster, caused a disruption in the soccer world and many are still pulling up the DA as something to be impressed by.


Be impressed by the players, not the league name.....


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

STX said:


> Yep. 25/28 may be current ECNL players, but at least 17 of the girls selected this time around (that I know of) are ex-DA players.


Yep, players already in the pipeline in some form or fashion.  The YNT report card for the GA won't be known for a few years - likely based on the U14 year group.  The U15s who went to Chula Vista last year were mainly from DA teams that are now ECNL or from teams no longer around (Quakes, Galaxy).  

YNT will matter to a few people, not most.  For most, college commits will be a better litmus test.  The GA will be a legit pathway to college.  Some will use commits to P5 as the differentiator.  Again, something that most players won't achieve.  

Parents will always be the driver for league comparison, just the way it is.  Most college coaches don't really care.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> And I bet all of them were ex-ECNL players or were headed to ECNL when old enough before the DA existed.  *My point is the GDA was a tremendous disaster, caused a disruption in the soccer world and many are still pulling up the DA as something to be impressed by.*


Good point 43.  Other points I see it also caused tremendous divisions among the socal clubs, parents (("you better turn around if you see me at da fields")) and sadly, the kids were stuck in the middle and, aint that a shame........The biggest scam was putting the decisions of "The List" in the Docs hands.  That was a big, bad mistake and I hope that never happens again.  I can see Doc or coach making recommendations but not given the power to pick.  Too many naughty things can happen behind closed doors.  Good luck to all the players and win for America


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> And I bet all of them were ex-ECNL players or were headed to ECNL when old enough before the DA existed.  My point is the GDA was a tremendous disaster, caused a disruption in the soccer world and many are still pulling up the DA as something to be impressed by.


I'm in the opposite camp and will likely get flamed for it.  I thought the DA was a step in the right direction to formalize player development and provide structure to the process.  In the end, it proved that it couldn't get out of it's own way and couldn't adapt quick enough to retain the older players.  It also got caught up in the inadequacies of US Soccer and it's shenanigans.  Unfortunate for the players and great for ECNL.   Hats off to ECNL for moving quickly to consolidate.  

The big winner in my opinion is Surf Sports - they have their hands in everything and are coming out of the pandemic as the big savior of youth soccer.  They got great publicity throughout the pandemic.

And to your point, it did cause disruption and it didn't have to.  Hubris has a way of doing that.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I'm in the opposite camp and will likely get flamed for it.  I thought the DA was a step in the right direction to formalize player development and provide structure to the process.  In the end, it proved that it couldn't get out of it's own way and couldn't adapt quick enough to retain the older players.  It also got caught up in the inadequacies of US Soccer and it's shenanigans.  Unfortunate for the players and great for ECNL.   Hats off to ECNL for moving quickly to consolidate.
> 
> The big winner in my opinion is Surf Sports - they have their hands in everything and are coming out of the pandemic as the big savior of youth soccer.  They got great publicity throughout the pandemic.
> 
> And to your point, it did cause disruption and it didn't have to.  Hubris has a way of doing that.


No hot flames from me Happy.  I'm actually all out of soccer rants and flames and now it's just sit back and watch and let the dominos fall where they fall.  The GDA was a complete and utter failure, MOO!  The only development going on was making sure you choose club wisely and obey Doc and make sure you kiss his ass to jump the line.  It was a war between business men in socal and the kids and parents ((the customers)) were used as pawns.  Fathers who know best get told to STFU or get blacklisted.  I'm done talking about it Happy.  SCS is the winner for sure and I might say, they did step up and save soccer. My hats off to them for saving soccer


----------

